
Dear Theranos Stockholders [pdf] - bookofjoe
http://online.wsj.com/public/resources/documents/Theranos_Stockholders_Letter_2018.pdf
======
samstave
Raised $900MM, will take 6-12 months to payout $5MM in assets to current
holders...

